# CUSTOM PATCHES! Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors



## Embertone (Jun 14, 2013)

06/17/13

Based on some feedback from Walid Feghali, we have made 2 new patches for our little viola library:

1) Solo Viola LITE - VIC Exclusive - Dynamic and Octave Adjust.nki

We adjusted the range to be accurate, and increased the dynamic range of CC 11

2) Solo Viola LITE - VIC Exclusive - MW for Dyn AND Vib.nki

This one puts Dynamics + Vibrato on the Modwheel.

Hope you guys enjoy. Thanks!

-Alex and Jon

Hey!

We are offering this sweet little library for everyone who donates $25 or more to VI-Control during the month of June. Head to THIS THREAD for more details about donating! Here's more about the instrument:

• Solo viola - TRUE Slurred Legato
• 3 Mic Positions recorded 24/96
• 1 Octave Range (2+ Stretched)
• Controllable vibrato and dynamics
• Additional bonus patches!



Let us know if you have additional questions and THANKS!!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Again - this is greatly appreciated, Alex & Jon. Very much look forward to this one (and not "just because it's free", mind you!)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Enormously timely for a short film I'm scoring. Great stuff guys!


----------



## ptrickf (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Nice one guys - many thanks.


----------



## Kralc (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Sounds lovely, really dig that bonus patch. Thanks guys!


----------



## wst3 (Jun 14, 2013)

just one question really... when?


----------



## constaneum (Jun 14, 2013)

Very lovely sound as expected from Embertone but i'll like to know why there's a need for the "exclusive" patch since we'll have the "stretched" patch?? What's the difference?? Just curious...thanks


----------



## Embertone (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

The whole library is exclusive- all patches- we aren't selling/giving it to anyone but VI-Control supporters :

I'm hoping to release it tonight! But definitely within the next 24ish hours. Thanks!

Alex


----------



## sourcefor (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Love your stuff...... in for $25


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Sounds delish. Looking forward to putting it to use. Will it contain the the Holden bathroom reverb??


----------



## Embertone (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

No, unfortunately it won't! However, if you own an instrument with that impulse, I THINK you can go under the hood and use it. Let me check for you!!


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Alex!

A question - is this nice lib is a step towards full viola instrument that would pair your violin product?

Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*



> No, unfortunately it won't! However, if you own an instrument with that impulse, I THINK you can go under the hood and use it. Let me check for you!!



It sounds funny to ask that , but it had a nice sound with the Tomato Paste Kalimba.


----------



## Embertone (Jun 15, 2013)

Vlzmusic @ Sat Jun 15 said:


> Hi Alex!
> 
> A question - is this nice lib is a step towards full viola instrument that would pair your violin product?
> 
> Thanks for your efforts!



This is a standalone library based on some recordings we made a few months ago- the viola project (which we are starting soon!) will be its own thing.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## tdavilio (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Viola sounds beautiful Alex! Thank You!!

Tony


----------



## Arbee (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Sincere thanks for your generosity Alex and Jon, just received the link and can't wait to give it a work out. o/~ 

.


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure if they were sent out to everyone at the same time, or if you're waiting, but I haven't gotten any link yet? been waiting patiently! :D

W


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Hey Walid!

We emailed you first actually :D 

Trying you again now. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 17, 2013)

haha, lets see!


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 17, 2013)

PM'd you!


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 17, 2013)

i love you guys. oh my god, the quality.

was wondering one thing though! how do i map the viola so it plays an octave higher? it sounds an octave lower than played right now.
another thing was, is it possible to make the expression have a bigger, more dynamic range? So if i play 1 (127) it's almost unhearable, like pppp, and then 127 (127) it's maximum dynamic. i like being able to push the dynamics a lot.

i'm going to use this SO much. luvin the viola, guys.

W


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Done. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 17, 2013)

Mod wheel does not seem to control vibrato properly. here.It adds a little and then after app 3 seconds there is a ducking effect.


----------



## musicformedia (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Hey there, sorry I didn't get download links either unfortunately - not sure if you've sent them out to everyone yet though


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Jay - not sure what you mean - I wonder if the rebow that is throwing you off? Can you put up an audio example?

Musicformedia - send us a PM - I don't know your name/email so can't check to see if we have already emailed you.

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*



Embertone @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Jay - not sure what you mean - I wonder if the rebow that is throwing you off? Can you put up an audio example?
> 
> Musicformedia - send us a PM - I don't know your name/email so can't check to see if we have already emailed you.
> 
> ...



https://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/vla-example


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Don't hear any vibrato in that example - though I do hear the bow change. Not sure what's going on, you're unable to activate vibrato with CC1?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*



Embertone @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Don't hear any vibrato in that example - though I do hear the bow change. Not sure what's going on, you're unable to activate vibrato with CC1?



Correct.


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Anybody else having trouble getting vibrato to function with the modwheel?

Jay - we're looking into it. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*



Embertone @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Anybody else having trouble getting vibrato to function with the modwheel?
> 
> Jay - we're looking into it. Thanks!
> 
> -Alex




Thanks Alex. Kind of you to do this for the community.


----------



## ptrickf (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*



Embertone @ Mon 17 Jun said:


> Anybody else having trouble getting vibrato to function with the modwheel?


 seems to work here.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*



ptrickf @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Embertone @ Mon 17 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else having trouble getting vibrato to function with the modwheel?
> ...



Weird. I opened it in a new project and now it works fine.

Sorry, Embertone for the false alarm.


----------



## hawpri (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

For a few minutes yesterday the mod wheel / vibrato control wasn't responsive, but after restarting Logic and reloading the patch (I'd been messing with it) everything worked fine. There haven't been any problems since then.


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks a whole lot, Alex! i did find a rather unusual thing where D3 and all the notes above have this weird stop in the sustained loop where the samples restart over and over, and not goes on in a continuous fashion as C#3 and below. This is only in the stretched instrument. 

here's an audio example of what happens when i sustain the note G3, 14 seconds. the loop is detached from itself. i have heard something similar in the friedlander violin, but didn't hear it again. will let you know if i find this there too...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12797960/viola_weird_stops.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/127 ... _stops.mp3)

oh, and i hate to be a dick, but is it hard for you to do a MW patch for both dynamics and vibrato? i love that one from the friedlander, and would love to have it here too.

W


----------



## Cailean Watt (Jun 17, 2013)

I feel like I'm missing out on all the fun with this instrument. I haven't gotten my Download link yet.... I wonder if it got sent to my old email address?


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Jay - glad you got it working

Walid - sure man, we can make that patch. I'll look into that issue you're having also... Might be a bit before I can do it.

Cailean - sending you a PM now!

-Alex


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jun 17, 2013)

Cailean Watt @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> I feel like I'm missing out on all the fun with this instrument. I haven't gotten my Download link yet.... I wonder if it got sent to my old email address?



+1 :roll:


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

If you haven't gotten an email, send an email to info AT embertone.com


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

I just spent a couple of minutes exchanging the viola samples with no-vib samples from other solo strings. Totally works (without legato though). But nice! The range is fixed though.

Are you guys from Embertone planning to do some kind of put-in-your-own-samples-sandbox-library for kontakt? ~o)


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*

Alex, sent you a PM about a technical issue I'm having.


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

Walid F. @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> thanks a whole lot, Alex! i did find a rather unusual thing where D3 and all the notes above have this weird stop in the sustained loop where the samples restart over and over, and not goes on in a continuous fashion as C#3 and below. This is only in the stretched instrument.
> 
> here's an audio example of what happens when i sustain the note G3, 14 seconds. the loop is detached from itself. i have heard something similar in the friedlander violin, but didn't hear it again. will let you know if i find this there too...
> 
> ...



Hey Walid,

Looks like you have discovered an issue with the stretched patch - as you move further into the "stretched" range, notes begin to not rebow correctly. I'm not sure if this will be an easy fix... Give me some time to think about that one! (The Friedlander may have one or two small issues, but nothing that severe).


----------



## Embertone (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Solo Viola LITE - for June 2013 VI-Control Donors*



MA-Simon @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> I just spent a couple of minutes exchanging the viola samples with no-vib samples from other solo strings. Totally works (without legato though). But nice! The range is fixed though.
> 
> Are you guys from Embertone planning to do some kind of put-in-your-own-samples-sandbox-library for kontakt? ~o)



Such a cool idea!!!!  That is definitely one to write down. Thanks for the feedback MA-Simon!

-Alex


----------



## Cailean Watt (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Alex,

Everything is sorted out thanks so much, can't wait to get to the studio to try it out!!

Cheers,

Cailean


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 18, 2013)

ya alex, exactly what i thought. well, take your time! you have bigger fish in your lake for now i guess. :D

thanks a bunch for the MW patch!!

W


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just came around to say "Thank you" for this really useful gift.
I donated because I love the VI-forum but this present is really a must-have.


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 18, 2013)

Just downloaded the Viola - looks and sounds great guys.

Thanks


----------



## Neifion (Jun 30, 2013)

Late to the party, but I also got the Viola and it sounds awesome.

I too noticed the issue Walid had with the Stretched patch, but also with the Dynamics/Octave Adjust and MW for Dynamics/Vibrato patches. I haven't tried all of the ambiences, but I also heard the problem with the Bad Dreams patch.

Anyone else get the same issue with these other patches?


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm being a dick and posting it here to point fingers at errors or issues when it's all a contribution from a bunch of awesome people, but... 

Another issue I was having with the viola was that if you transition from a higher note to a lower with quite a distance, the connected note sounds bad. This happens most audibly when you transition over a fifth from above E3 to A2. I'm not sure how the programming for this works, but it sounds like this:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12797960/vla_leg_s.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/127 ... _leg_s.mp3)

Again, I don't want to point out faults and stuff, but maybe it can help you know what kind of errors might occur with this new engine and your samples. Also, if you fixed it, it would be really cool!! This doesn't happen with the friedlander violin, which is neat.


----------



## Embertone (Jun 30, 2013)

Odd indeed! Email us please  info at embertone dot com


----------

